# Windows Form Anwendung



## FSA (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo
Ich möchte gerne wissen wie ich eine Windows Form Anwendung so linken kann das sie auch auf anderen rechnern läuft.
Ich Verwende MSVC++
Wenn ich so linke wie immer also in einem Leeren projekt dann geht alles aber bei windows form anwendung bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldund:

Fehler	1	Befehlszeile error D8016 : Die Befehlszeilenoptionen /MTd und /clr: pure sind inkompatibel.	


Ich bin noch anfänger daswegen bitte nett so viel komplizierte sachen schreiben!

Bitte Helfen 
Danke Schonmal


----------



## FJK (27. Dezember 2010)

du kannst oben in der Menü Zeile unter Projekt->Veröffendlichen (glaube ich), für dein Projekt eine Setup Datei erstellen. Diese kannst du dann auf anderen Windows Rechnern installieren.
Ich hoffe das war das Problem das du hast, ansonsten bitte nochmal genauer beschreiben.


----------



## sheel (27. Dezember 2010)

Hast du /MTd selber dazugeschrieben?


----------



## badday (27. Dezember 2010)

Erstmal bist du hier im falschen Forum. 
Zu deinem Problem: Du kannst nicht statisch linken und /clr benutzen.
Zu deinem allgemeinen Problem: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/abx4dbyh(v=vs.80).aspx
Die Einstellungen zur Runtime Library findest du beim Projekt Rechtsklick -> C/C++ -> Code Generation -> Runtime Library (bei deutschem Sprachpaket eben entsprechend).


Gruß,

badday


----------



## FSA (28. Dezember 2010)

also..
ich komme jetzt mit InnoSetup klar übrigens in projekt->veröffentlichen hab ich nichts ich habe die MSVC++ express edition 2008
aber wie bekomme ich raus welche dlls das programm mit benutzt?

MFG


----------



## badday (28. Dezember 2010)

siehe http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/abx4dbyh(v=vs.80).aspx


----------



## FSA (28. Dezember 2010)

gut danke 
aber bei windows form anwendungen sind noch mehr dlls dabei als die aufgelisteten
gibts nicht ein programm womit man das feststellen kann?


----------



## ComFreek (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube das Programm ProcessExplorer von Microsoft (vorher SysInternals) kann dies, such mal danach.


----------



## FJK (29. Dezember 2010)

packt VS die benötigten dlls nicht automatisch in das Projekt beim Veröffendlichen,
also zumindest wie du sie mit hilfe von VS eingebunden hast und nicht Manuel irgendwie im Code?


----------



## FSA (30. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir gibts kein veröffendlichen ich habe die kostenfreie Version (Express Edition)!
Sonst hätte ich das auch schon gemacht!


----------



## FSA (6. Januar 2011)

ich habe jetzt ales probiert :
1.vcredist_x86 installiert
2..NET Framework installiert
3.Mit process explorer alle dlls mit inno setup zusammengeführt
4.bisschen mit der runtime libary rumgespielt ->nichts
es geht einfach nicht was kann ich noch tun?


----------



## badday (6. Januar 2011)

> es geht einfach nicht was kann ich noch tun?


Genau sagen, was nicht geht, welche Fehlermeldungen kommen, etc.


----------



## FSA (6. Januar 2011)

so da steht:

Diese anwendung konnte nicht richtig gestartet werden, weil die anwendungskonfiguration nicht korrekt ist.Zur problembehandlung sollten sie die anwendung neu installieren.


----------



## badday (6. Januar 2011)

Hier stehen einige Lösungsansätze für das Problem: http://www.tutorials.de/visualstudio-mfc/257783-exe-kann-bei-anderen-nicht-ausgefuehrt-werden.html


----------



## FSA (6. Januar 2011)

Danke erstmal aber damit kann ich nett so viel anfangen ich habe ja 
MSVC++2008 Express  und nett msvc++ 2005 pro
Das sind schon unterschiede


----------



## FSA (6. Januar 2011)

ich habe jetzt auch noch was ausprobiert und zwar batchbuilt in release mode was auch in dem anderem tut angesprochen war(das letzte kommentar)
dann kam aber eine neue fehlermeldung:

die anwedung konnte nicht richtig initialisiert werden(0xc0000135).Klicken Sie auf "OK", um die Anwendung zu beenden.

könnte mir noch eine sagen wie man die ganzen HEADER und UNITs in ein CRT Projekt tuen kann
laut dem andere tut hätte es dann geklappt!

das ist das andere tut was ich meine: http://www.tutorials.de/visualstudio-mfc/257783-exe-kann-bei-anderen-nicht-ausgefuehrt-werden.html
MFG


----------



## FSA (18. Februar 2011)

ich habe jetzt heraus gefunden das visual c++ Clickonce veröffnertlichung nicht unterstützt!
Link:  http://msdn.microsoft.com/de-de/library/ms235287(v=vs.80).aspx
ich kapier nicht wie ich das mit dem manifest tool machen soll
Kann mir einer Helfen?
MFG


----------

